

How to game the new voting power system - dfranke

Just upvote all the stories that are already near the top.  If the system works at all, then these will consist disproportionately of "good" stories, thus increasing your voting power.<p>One way to combat this would be to give much larger voting power bonuses for "discovering" good stories while they're still only visible in the new queue.
======
ivankirigin
I love how people that use this site love the exercise of thinking of ways to
game the karma system. Hacker News indeed.

~~~
ashu
ironically, that thought exercise is necessary in order to make it full-proof
(and fool-proof ;)

~~~
ivankirigin
Right. Generally, open systems are more secure for that very reason. People
who care to keep it good plug the holes.

------
pg
Obviously we're going to weight it by how early votes are.

~~~
ivankirigin
This is great incentive to look at new content and mod. That is excellent, as
submissions to other social bookmarking sites often get lost in the news with
most people looking at the front page with news thats already hot.

------
mcxx
PG-related questions/stories attract karma, so just upvote them early.

~~~
dfranke
I don't think that'll do it. Remember that it's only the oracles' votes that
decide which stories you can help your voting power by upmodding. I think the
oracles are unlikely to upvote PG essays or anything similar that might have
been posted as an attempt at karma-whoring. I certainly doubt that PG bothers
to upvote links to his own writings.

